# Well Water



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there any problem with using well water for bettas and cories? I'm currently using the tap water while I'm at school but in less than two weeks I'm going to be going back home for the summer. I know our water at home is hard and has a bunch of minerals in it but will that hurt the fish?

Also, I can either use the water from the house or from a pipe outside. Both are clean but the water in the house goes through a water softener first. I heard that this was bad for the fish. Is this true?

Regardless of what water I choose to use, how do I condition the fish to the new water? How often should the new water be added and in what amount? I'll be keeping all the water from the fish tank I have set up now and carrying it home in buckets but obviously I have to change it sometime.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think it would be a problem, just use water conditioner as always. If you have a test kit you could compare their normal water with the well water, but don't use any additives to alter the water chemistry to lower ph and such.

For acclimating just float them in a cup (inside the tank with the well water) with enough of their regular water to cover them completely. Then, about every 30mins tilt the cup to let in a small portion of the well water, slowly filling the cup with well water over a period of a couple of hours. Take your time and just keep an eye on your bettas. If they're acting normal, then most likely their adjustment will be a faster process. If their gills begin to move frantically, then slow down the process.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Where did my long post go...? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66595

It got buried 

An excerpt on well water:

What happens if I use Well Water?
The two main differences between well water and tap water is the fact that well water would contain no chlorine or chloramine, as well as the pH will be different. As a nifty tidbit of information I learned from my classes, water that is stored in wells or groundwater also have higher amounts of dissolved Carbon Dioxide gas in them. This causes the pH of the water to decrease, making it more acidic. What can I do to fix my well water pH? Leave well water for a little while in a bucket to allow the carbon dioxide gas to escape, and returning the pH to normal. You could probably aerate it by stirring it around from time to time or put a bubbler in it.


----------

